# moving shrimp tank



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I am moving a tank tomorrow which has shrimp, including some babies. I don't want to loose them, and it would be very very hard to catch them all and keep them alive in buckets. 

Any advice? 

I was thinking of keeping the tank with 2 inches of water and the mosses on the bottom (it is a 10 gallon), and moving it over very carefully.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

With a tenG you might get away with that. I'd suggest getting a piece of plywood or something similar, big enough to completely support the tank bottom plus enough extra length to provide 'handles' at each end.
That way, two people could carry it like a body on a stretcher, instead of by holding onto the tank itself. Even a couple inches of water with the substrate is a fair weight on the unsupported base, and you don't want to risk it twisting when you carry it. So a 'stretcher' should help get it where it's going in one piece. Even if you have to carry it alone, having it supported by a nice flat piece of plywood will help.

You could also float a piece of plastic wrap on the surface of the water while the tank is in motion. Make it about the same length as the tank and it will help prevent slopping of the water and possible jumping of the shrimp. Try not to leave it on any longer than you must, it will prevent gas exchange at the surface, but shrimp have survived days in a bag, so that alone should not be too big a problem unless the tank is going to be in motion for days.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

I was hoping to find a sort of base/stretcher to carry it out on, but so far no luck! On the other hand, I've had an idea, this very moment!! Ah ha, any flat piece of wood like stuff would do, as long as it is a bit strong, like the top of my computer desk (which is currently in pieces).


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

10g with 2 inches of water isn't that heavy, it's probably easier to use an old comforter or blanket lay under the tank and lift it that way.

Drop a vial of biodigest afterward if you have sensitive shrimps in the tank, although not necessary but would help in my experience.


----------

